# ship photo opportunities - Gdansk, Gdynia - late June / early July



## polsteam (Feb 8, 2006)

*shipspotting / photography opportunities in Gdynia and Gdansk, Poland

late June / early July*



- Open Day - Stena Line terminal and STENA SPIRIT christening ceremony and "open decks"
__details in Polish: 
__http://www.naszemorze.com.pl/pokaz_wiadomosc.php?idn=499
__date: 1st July 2011
__duration: 10:00 a.m. - 06:00 p.m.
__christening ceremony: 12:00
__venue: Stena Line terminal - 60, Kwiatkowskiego St., Gdynia
__getting there: ...is easy anyway (public transport bus line no. 570), but shuttle buses will be provided free of charge (from the city centre, maybe from main waterfront pier, where Stena Baltica used to be moored during previous Stena Open Days in Gdynia)
__if you are lucky - you may take pictures of feeder container ships berthed at nearby GCT (Hutchison) terminal (if they happen to be there on that day)
__the Godmother (sponsor) of the ship will be Polish, Gdynia born, actress Anna Przybylska
__ 


- in Gdynia one hour round harbour boat trips are available
- such harbour trips on tourist ships are also available in Gdansk, but their route is in the "inner" port of Gdansk only (they do not go to Port Polnocny - Northern (outer) Port of Gdansk...

- cruise vessels visits:
http://www.port.gdynia.pl/en/events/cruise-ships

- two arrivals and two departures each Sunday, Wednesday and Friday of large Finnlines ro-pax'es (service to Helsinki and Rostocks); all these arrivals and departures are usually during daylight, in summer at least...



- Polish Navy ships parade / fleet review
__date: 26th June 2011
__where: along the Gdynia'a promenade
__details will be provided later
__info in Polish:
__http://www.naszemorze.com.pl/pokaz_wiadomosc.php?idn=498
__first Polish naval parade in 40 years!



- macro-photography ship spotting opportunity 
__2nd Ship Models Exhibition SHIPREPLICA
__small (so far), but nice meeting and exhibition
__exhibitors from abroad with their models most welcome
__poster in Polish:
__http://tinyurl.com/shipmodels */ *http://tinyurl.com/modele-okret 
__duration: 1-3 July 2011
__venue: Navy Club "Riwiera", Gdynia



- Baltic Sail Gdansk 2011 
__including appearance by replicas of Bounty, Shtandart 
__duration 7-10 July 



- in Gdansk 13 500 and 15 000 TEU Maersk owned or chartered vessels 
__are calling at DCT terminal every week for 2-3 days stay
__they can be photographed from (so far) publicly accessible beach
__near the DCT terminal, Gdansk (poor public transport, it's better
__to have private car or bicycle to get there)
__you enter the beach going roughly between the two blue-roofed buildings...
__see map: http://tinyurl.com/6dz5xwk

__
















__http://www.portalmorski.pl/multimedia/galeria_category/111
__http://www.portalmorski.pl/multimedia/galeria_category/116

schedule for nearest calls:
SHIP - ETA - ETD
(remember! as always, everywhere about ships: "E" means __estimated__)
ELLY MAERSK	22 Jun 2011 12:00	25 Jun 2011 02:00	
EMMA MAERSK	29 Jun 2011 12:00	02 Jul 2011 02:00 
EUGEN MAERSK	06 Jul 2011 12:00	09 Jul 2011 02:00	
MAERSK ERVING	13 Jul 2011 12:00	16 Jul 2011 02:00	
EVELYN MAERSK	20 Jul 2011 12:00	23 Jul 2011 02:00	
MAERSK ELBA	27 Jul 2011 12:00	30 Jul 2011 02:00
MAERSK EUBANK	03 Aug 2011 12:00	06 Aug 2011 02:00
ESTELLE MAERSK	10 Aug 2011 12:00	13 Aug 2011 02:00
EDITH MAERSK	17 Aug 2011 12:00	20 Aug 2011 02:00
MAERSK EDMONTON	24 Aug 2011 12:00	27 Aug 2011 02:00



- non maritime event:
__Heineken Opener festival, Gdynia
__duration: 30th June - 3rd July
__details: http://www.opener.pl/en
__among many other acts: Primus and Prince this year!
Heineken Open'er Festival won prestigious award for Best Major Festival at European Festival Awards twice (in 2010 and 2011) - the most important European festival awards granted by Yourope, Eurosonic Noorder**** and Virtual Festivals Europe.


----------



## polsteam (Feb 8, 2006)

updated version

http://forum.shipspotting.com/index.php/topic,9101.0.html


----------

